# Deposits required in Dubai –any input please?



## redsc1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All
I am putting together information relating to what refundable deposits are required for services in Dubai, and I will post the full results in the forum. Please find below my list so far. I would really appreciate any input on providers that I have missed or amounts that are incorrect. Also, if anyone wants to provide any other feedback on their experiences on being asked for deposits or getting deposits refunded that would also be very welcome. Thanks in advance for your input. 

Deposit Types and amounts

*Car rental:*
Hertz 950 AED refundable when vehicle is returned 

*Water and Electricity:*
DEWA - AED 1,000 for Apartments, AED 2,000 for Villas 
Palm Water - Anyone have input here????

*A/C District Cooling:*
Palm Cooling - 1 bedroom 1,000 AED, 2 bedroom 2,000 AED, 3 and above 3,000 AED
Empower – flat rate of 2,000 AED

*Gas*
Various companies – they appear to have switched to purchasing of cylinder only for around 400 to 500 AED

*Property Rental deposit *
Approximately 4 weeks rental or 5% or whatever the landlords stipulates in the rental agreement

*Telecoms:*
Du – Talk, Surf, Watch TV, Internet and Landline 150 AED deposit for the decoder
Du – Internet or Landline only 200 AED
Du – Post-paid Mobile Elite plans 1,500 AED plus an additional 2,000 AED for international calls
Possible 200 AED refundable deposit if you do not use a credit card issued in the GCC 

Etisalat – MyPlan Post-paid mobile none required except AED 2,000 for international calls 
Etisalat – eLife TV, Internet and Landline – none required

*Maid’s *
Maid’s visa deposit 5,000 AED


Thanks
Simon


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Palm District Cooling - 2,000 AED

EMPOWER - 2,000 AED


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

PDC is paid by the Landlord, NOT the Tenant.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry Palm District Cooling...........


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Emicool, probably the most difficult/complex utility provider I have come across (even their own staff say so) - I think it's Dhs 3000 for a townhouse. There's also Emoowe


----------

